# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أريد تعريف بكتاب شرح العقائد العضدية

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد تعريف بكتاب شرح العقائد العضدية , وأنا أعلم أنه يقرر عقيدة الأشاعرة المبتدعة ولكن بودي بتعريف بسيط عنه .

----------


## أبو شهاب الأزهري

العقائد العضدية هو متن مختصر ألفه الإمام عضد الدين الإيجي ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ على مذهب الأشاعرة ، وهو يعتبر من كتب الدرس لديهم . وأشهر شرح لهذا المتن هو شرح العلامة جلال الدين الدواني ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ ، وهو من أهم ما صنفه متأخرو الأشاعرة . ويتميز الشرح بجرأة الطرح وبراعة الأسلوب ، فقد صرح فيه باسم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما صرح باسمه في كتابه الحجج الباهرة ـ الذي يرد فيه على الرافضة ـ ونعته بـ ( الإمام الأعظم ) ، وهذا يدل على سعة اطلاع الشارح ؛ لأن كتب شيخ الإسلام لم تكن منتشرة آنذاك ، وكذلك يدل على إنصافه كما يظهر .
والشارح يعده البعض من الفلاسفة ؛ لاشتغاله بالفلسفة ولأنه مال في بعض المسائل إلى ترجيح مسلك الفلاسفة ، كترجيحه في رسالته الجديدة في إثبات واجب الوجود طريقة الوجوب والإمكان التي استخدمها ابن سينا في إثبات وجود الصانع . ومما لا شك فيه أنه على دراية كبيرة بآراء الفلاسفة ومصنفاتهم وطرائقهم ، فله حاشية على الشرح الجديد للقوشجي على تجريد الاعتقاد للطوسي ، والأخير من أبرز الكتب التي خلطت علم الكلام بالفلسفة . بقي أمرٌ ، وهو أن الدواني كان من اتباع ابن عربي المعظمين له  ـ نسأل الله السلامة والعافية ـ ، وله رسالة بعنوان : ( إيمان فرعون ) حققها الدكتور محمد عبد اللطيف الخطيب . هذا بعض ما عنى لي ذكره ، والله الموفق لا رب سواه .

----------


## أبو شهاب الأزهري

نسيت أن أذكر أنه يوجد على شرح الدواني عدة حواشي ، من أبرزها وأهمها : حاشية الكلنبوي ، وهي مطبوعة طبعة قديمة . ويحيل عليها الأشاعرة كثيرًا خاصة في مسألة تسلسل الحوادث .

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

أشكرك أخي ابو شهاب وجزاك الله خير , وأعتذر لتأخر الرد .

----------

